# Unusual classical albums



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Suddenly came up with this idea after hearing Paolo Pandolfo's album "Regina bastarda" from last year. It consists of motets and madrigals (and maybe other genres) and viola da gamba intabulations of all the pieces for voice. Have you come across any albums you think are unusual in the choice of repertory? 

cheers from KJ.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Orff's "De temporum fine comoedia" is by far the most unusual classical album I've listened to. I expect it to remain so. I also expect never to voluntarily listen to it again.

DISCLAIMER: The following video is posted only for informational purposes. Listening for extended periods is not recommended.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, but that is an opera, and not quite what I had in mind. Pretty philosophic and spiritual that opera!


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

I was given a bootleg album taken from the mixing desk of an Eric Clapton concert featuring an orchestra (I've noticed that the footage is also available on youtube).

I like one or two Clapton tunes but I wouldn't call myself a huge fan and I'd like to hear more of the orchestra and less of the band on his original tunes (though the band played well enough for sure). On the other hand, the 'Concerto For Electric Guitar and Orchestra' is an absolutely exceptional work and one of the most successful attempts I've heard at incorporating amplified instruments into an orchestral work. Absolutely brilliant and I'll listen to that piece many more times.


----------

